# Stupid Question



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What is moly oil exactly and what does one use it for in relation to their rifle?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Moly oil is basically a lubricant that has Teflon particles suspended in it. You can use it any where you would normally put oil. I use it on the rails and barrel of my wadgun. It has great lubricty. It also is not temperature sensitive. Meaning it works the same in cold as it does hot weather. You also have to shake very well before using. The moly particals tend to seperate from the suspention medium.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

As I understand it , it also stays where ya put it better too, doesnt r-u-n-n-o-f-t so easy:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Would this be something to use on a rifle, handgun, or both safely? And is it safe for an old wooden military rifle? Ok for shotguns as well?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

It should be fine. I have had no adverse effects with any of my guns or furniture (wood). Use it anywhere there is metal to metal contact and bearing surfaces. It also takes less than regular oil to get the job done. I tend to overdo it with my wadgun. My philosophy is if a little is good, then alot is better.


----------

